# Mike or Eric



## Guest (Apr 30, 2001)

As I was listening to side 6 of the tapes. I heard Mike say he had a tape specifically for when women are going through their mentrual cycle. Can you tell me where I can order this and how much is it?ThanksJeni


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeni24, you know I am not sure about this and need to ask Mike. I'll find out for you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

Thanks Eric. I would appreciate it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeni, he is updating this tape for refinements and the new one should be ready in about four weeks.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2001)

Thanks Eric


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

Hi Jeni,Eric is right, been in the studio today to hone it a bit more.Will keep you advised







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

Thanks Mike


----------

